
An open letter from tech workers to Doordash - tchen
https://medium.com/@anna.geiduschek/an-open-letter-from-tech-workers-to-doordash-dc387fdef0fe
======
grayed-down
Doordash is "valued" at $7,000,000,000? What planet am I on? How many people
use doordash and how much food would they have to order to justify that type
of valuation?

I guess that shuck-and-jive with the tip payouts is done out of necessity.
Pretty crappy though?

------
yoramv
This would be illegal in California I think. Tips can't be used for wages and
the employer is not allowed to touch them.

------
tareqak
DoorDash (YC s2013 [0])

[0]
[https://www.ycombinator.com/companies/](https://www.ycombinator.com/companies/)

------
thatoneuser
If you're gonna tip, tip in cash. Don't give these fuck head tech companies
power - they clearly have no ability to use it responsibly.

